# Super Daisy Land (GB ROM hack)



## Hypershell (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi, folks, it's been a while.  I presume a monochrome GB rom hack doesn't belong in the GBA board.  Feel free to move if there's a more appropriate spot.

Two days of boredom, plus rabid Daisy fanboyism, and this is the result!  Play as Daisy and, with an old pal (let's just say there are no vehicles), rescue Luigi!

The ZIP includes an IPS patch, for use with Super Mario Land V1.0

DOWNLOAD HERE


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2008)

I really should learn to hack GB games one day, some of them are pretty fun.

Nice work though, I like these sorts of hacks.


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 15, 2016)

Necrobumping, sorry. I can't find this patch anywhere. Is it still uploaded somewhere?


----------



## gabiko (Sep 27, 2021)

zfreeman said:


> Necrobumping, sorry. I can't find this patch anywhere. Is it still uploaded somewhere?


*Here you go:*


----------



## gatoula (Oct 1, 2021)

gabiko said:


> *Here you go:*


The hack works great but Luigi is saved in the place of Mario or Daisy


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 2, 2021)

https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/6238/


----------

